# what do you think? Palomino filly



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

II want her... at the first sight i felt in love. BUT ...
i would like to hear some criticue about her.
And what do you think the breed is.. its just a question for fun. I actualli know her parents and their relatives.
What do you think her as a endurance horse?

Here she is about 3-4 months old: 









Thats her as a 1 year old:









Year and half.. about so..


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

I dont like her head it like slops down but shes cute


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Ya, she has a Roman nose. That stopped me from really looking at everything else. I do think she was a beautiful foal. Can you get us more pics?


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

Is she a foreign breed? I mean, with her roman nose 'n all.
-Sarah


----------



## Roki98 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think shes groing out of that roman nose. Her dad is Russian trotter and mom is Estonian native horse. Either of these has really roman nose. Mabe a little. All foals from her mom had that roman nose in some period of their growth but her older sister has now hot really nice straight head and nose. A little roman mabe (and i love it )

Im hoping to get some new pictures this month


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd suggest a pre-purchase vet check to make sure her nasal passages are clear. That is definitely a Roman nose, and if you like them, great... I'm not all too crazy about her neck/shoulder attachment point. But she is a gorgeous color, and will probably stay a nice deep gold.


----------

